# BBQ Festival/Competitions Recommendations



## cshel (Mar 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend some bbq festival/competitions? I quickly did a google search but there were way too many to choose from.

Location doesn't matter too much; my friends and I are just looking for a place where we can eat an absurd amount, and try a bunch of different varieties(sauces, rubs, meat).

Is there BBQ festival/competition that is like the Super Bowl equivalent?


----------



## TooSaucedToPork (Apr 5, 2012)

BBQ is more like golf...

You have the Big Four contests, just as you have the Big Four of Golf

The Jack Daniels Invitational

The American Royal

Memphis in May World Championship BBQ Cooking Contest

The Houston Rodeo

For many years these have been considered the Best of the Best of BBQ.

Neil Gallagher - Pitmaster
Too Sauced To Pork Championship BBQ Team


----------

